# 2014 Sentra SR Rim Sizes



## Danny89 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
I just bought a 2014 Sentra SR and I want to change out the rims. I have a set of 17" 225 rims and tires, currently the sentra has 17" 205 rims...Do you guys know is the wider tires and rims will fit (assuming the lug pattern is the same).

Thanks!


----------



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

Not enough info.

Not just the width of the tires you have, but the aspect ratio is a factor (55, 50, 45, ?? series).

If they are 60 series, I'd say flat out they are too big. 

With the rims, not only lug pattern is critical, but also center bore.
Offset should preferably be close to stock, and lug nuts must fit properly especially if closed type.


----------



## Danny89 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Johnn,
The Sentra currently has 205/55 tires and the Maxima tires that I want to use are 225/55. I am not sure of the center bore though, that is something I will have to double check.

Thanks for your response


----------

